# Goat-O-Rama at the Community Easter Festival



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

We had nice weather for the annual Community Easter Festival this year, and as usual when the weather is nice, Goat-O-Rama made an appearance. Finn got to be the star of the show this year since Sputnik has generally been doing all the heavy lifting (er, pulling) lately. In the interest of keeping it simple, we only brought Finn and no other goats. We dolled him up with a flower and ribbons on one of his festively wrapped horns. 



  







  




 
I love the expression on the far kid's face! 



  






  






  




 
This might have been my favorite cartload--three sisters decked out in their Easter finest and rabbit ears on the little one! 



  




 
This was my other favorite pair. The big brother was very protective of his special needs little sister and held onto her tight even while tooting the horn for her amusement. 



  






  




 
I guess not everyone loves a goat ride. 



  




 
But this sunny gal more than makes up for it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fantastic! I bet they all loved it! Finn looks very festive!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Looked like a lot of fun!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Finn looks so festive. There were several children whom really enjoyed the rare opportunity of being carted around with goat power. It's so heartwarming seeing how you guys give back to the communities and highlight how some goats are capable of working with and for people. :clapping::clapping:


----------



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

️️️ my little Nigies won't be pulling a cart but man, I can really appreciate your fellas!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Two Nigies could easily pull a wagon though.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Nigie wethers could definitely pull. The trick is to reserve some with horns to decorate. :nod:

I LOVE what you guys do with your boys!


----------



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

Damfino said:


> Two Nigies could easily pull a wagon though.


Truth! 3 does on leashes can definitely take you for a "ride"  I wonder if I could do six in-hand


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I hope Finn got a special treat like a waffle cone for all his hard work. He's a special boy that's for sure 
Looks like y'all had a great time!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

We definitely have way too much fun with these boys! We bought Finn a cinnamon muffin at the bake sale table after he got off work. I'm not sure he liked it much. Finn is a little bit picky and suspicious about treats. Sputnik, on the other hand, eats first and asks questions later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------

